# Welche Soundkarte zu Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro



## Marbuel (15. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir den Kopfhörer "Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro" zulegen und würde gerne wissen, welche Soundkarte ich optimalerweise dazu kaufen soll.
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Leider sind Sound-Karten und Kopfhörer nicht so mein Spezialgebiet.

Budget ist mir eigentlich egal, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht unnötig Geld ausgeben will. Es soll halt für den Kopfhörer angemessen sein.

Nutzen werde ich es für Gaming und Musik hören.

Danke!

Gruß Marbuel


----------



## XyZaaH (15. Dezember 2014)

Schon an den 990 gedacht? Sonst würde ich einfach mal nen E10k oder nen UCA 202 einwerfen wie ich sie hab.


----------



## interpo21 (15. Dezember 2014)

ich habe auch den fiio e10. bedenkte aber das dies "nur" stereo ist. aber stereo ist eh das beste


----------



## Cooler Master (15. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, 

alternativ kannst du dir auch mal die Asus Xonar U7 anschauen, ist auch eine externe Karte. 

Gruß Justin


----------



## Marbuel (15. Dezember 2014)

Erstmal danke für Antworten. Ich werd es mir anschauen.

Was mir noch wichtig wäre, ich würde neben den Kopfhörer (der analog angesteuert werden soll) gerne auch alternativ mein 5.1 Boxenset betreiben wollen. Das hätte ich vieleicht noch gleich dazu sagen sollen.

Bezüglich 990er Beyerdynamic: ich hätte gerne ein vollkommen geschlossenes, dass soll auf das 990er nicht zutreffen.

Wie würde es denn mit der ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus aussehen? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?

Gruß


----------



## claster17 (15. Dezember 2014)

Normalerweise wird hier doch immer die Xonar DGX vorgeschlagen. Wundert mich, dass die noch nicht genannt wurde.
Ich benutze selbst DT770 Pro 80 Ohm (250 Ohm lief laut genug, allerdings nerviges Kabel) mit Xonar DGX


----------



## Stryke7 (15. Dezember 2014)

Same here,  zum Zocken würde sich da eine Asus Xonar DGX anbieten.  Sehr günstig, klingt trotzdem ganz brauchbar.   Hier besonders gut passend wäre die sehr gute Surroundsimulation und vielleicht auch der Equalizer, falls du doch mal klassische Musik hören willst


----------



## Jeanboy (16. Dezember 2014)

Minimalistisch wäre die DGX,

möchtest du bessere Surroundsimulationen haben, wäre die U7 zu empfehlen


----------



## GTV (16. Dezember 2014)

Marbuel schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für Antworten. Ich werd es mir anschauen.
> 
> Was mir noch wichtig wäre, ich würde neben den Kopfhörer (der analog angesteuert werden soll) gerne auch alternativ mein 5.1 Boxenset betreiben wollen. Das hätte ich vieleicht noch gleich dazu sagen sollen.
> 
> ...




Dieses Setup kommt bei mir zum Einsatz ( DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm ) und die ASUS Phoebus.

Merklich besseres Sounderlebnis als meine Onboardkarte vom Rampage IV Formula,wobei ich kein Musikhörer bin und die Karte nebst Kopfhörer
eigentlich nur beim Zocken zum Einsatz kommt.

Zum Anschluss von Lautsprechern kann ich leider kein Feedback geben.


----------



## Pixy (16. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich persönlich nutze die ASUS Phoebus.
Aus zwei mir sehr wichtigen Gründen.

a) 
Man kann Headset und 5.1 Lautsprecher gleichzeitig anschließen und muss nix umständlich umstecken, wie ich es früher immer tun musste.
    Geregelt wird das ganze anschließend per Software. Ich entscheide also, ob ich jetzt mit Kopfhörer/Headset spielen oder Music hören möchte oder ob nur die 5.1 Lautsprecher laufen sollen.
    Beides gleichzeitig geht zum Glück nicht mehr. Ich komme deswegen darauf, weil ich früher per Adapter Headset und Lautsprecher gleichzeitig angeschlossen habe, damit lief aber auch immer alles zum selben Augenblick.

b) 
man deutlich bessere Kopfhörer verwenden kann als den üblichen Logimüll.


----------



## Stryke7 (16. Dezember 2014)

Man sollte der Fairness halber erwähnen, dass man bei allen Asus Soundkarten per Software zwischen den Geräten wechseln kann.


----------



## Marbuel (17. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank an alle, die geantwortet haben. Ich denke, ich werde dann mein Glück mit der ASUS Phoebus versuchen, eine interne Lösung ist mir irgendwie sympatischer und wie gesagt, es wäre mir auch wichtig, dass ich meinen Kopfhörer nebst 5.1 Anlage gleichzeit anschließen und bequem umschalten kann, ohne umzustecken.

Nur beim Kopfhörer bin ich mir nun auf einmal nicht mehr so sicher. Der DT 770 Pro oder doch ein 880 oder vielleicht sogar der 990? Und was  hat es mit den unterschiedlichen Ohm-Versionen auf sich? Ich möchte wie gesagt zocken und Musik hören zeitgleich. Ich erwarte nicht, dass er beides in Vollendung kann, aber es soll für beide Anwendungsgebiete eben ein guter Kompromiss gefunden werden.

Wichtig ist bei mir, dass er komplett verschossen ist und gut abschirmt. A - wohn ich in München an einer großen Straße und habe leider immer etwas Umgebungslärm und B - sollte meine Freundin, die neben mir auf dem Sofa Fern sieht nicht allzu viel gestört werden.

Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (17. Dezember 2014)

Geschlossen ist davon sowieso nur der 770.

Ich würde 250Ohm empfehlen,  klingt am besten und mit der Phoebus solltest du den auch antreiben können.


----------



## WaldemarE (17. Dezember 2014)

Bessere geschlossene als der DT770 wären der NAD VISO HP50 und der Focal Spirit Professional die sollen eigentlich ins Budget passen wenn sogar der DT880 ins Budget passt.


----------



## -inwA_ (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab die DT 770, als Soundkarte habe ich ne Essence STX mit den LME49720  sehr gute Kombination


----------

